# Kreg Precision router fence #PRS1010



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Recently I've had an opportunity to assist a good friend with the building of a router table. The table itself is basically a hybrid comprised of parts I had sitting around and 
a few purchases made by him. The tabletop is an older Woodpeckers version of the 23x32 top they now sell. The router plate is a new INCRA plate fit for a PC690, the base of the unit is 
an old Craftsman Professional router table we used, Removing the top and fitting the new Woodpecker top in its place. For a fence, we went with the Kreg PRS...

First thoughts on the Kreg unit out of the box was that the quality was there. Everything just looked good. Solid, reliable, all materials that gave you the feeling that it was made to last. As I suspect it will quite handily. Out of the box, the only things that were missing were 2 brass washers. Dug a couple up in the shop and off we went. 
The fence itself is a one piece aluminum extrusion, quite heafty, measuring in at around 36 1/2", solid as it gets. Not to mention it dont' look half bad! Even the plastic components to this fence are well made. Not flimsy, but hefty and well thought out. 
One of the first things you notice about the fence is that the dust collection port is offset of the router opening by a good 3-4 inches. Only time and usage will determine if this is a good idea or not. For those members using this fence, I'd be curious to hear there thoughts as to just how effective it is. 
Assembly and instructions are quite clear and easy to follow along with. The fence was designed with the Kreg tabletop in mind so if you are using another mfg's table or making your own, size considerations need to be taken into account. Kreg recommends that the table be 3/4 to 1 1/2" thick. Also, width is a concern. The Woodpecker table top is too wide (depth of table not really a concern). When the fence is mounted, the center of the router cutout is off center by a little less than 2"s. Not really a problem, we'll just have to shorten up the right side to get everything in proper positioin. A little cosmetic work will also be needed but again, not a big deal. Removal and re-installation of some of the laminate. 
Mounting of the self centering t-square was slick and easy. Only requiring the predrilling of 4 holes on the underside of the tabletop. Even predrilling isn't required with the provided screws if you so choose. I would suggest mounting the mounting bracket flush with the edge of your table, and secure. Otherwise, just snug everything up until you have the unit put together then do your final tweaking before tightening down securely. 
The left side holddown which mounts behind the fence and is used to secure the fence down can be mounted anywhere along the backside of the fence which is a real plus. Again, the fence is designed for a Kreg top and since we used the Woodpecker to, a little modification will be required. Nothing an hours worth of tweaking won't take care of. 8 plastic inserts installed on the underside of the fence allow for smooth movement back and forth across the table. The locked mechanism used is smooth and will require occasional tweaking but otherwise is perfectly functional and appears to be well thought out. 
The fence itself allows to the addtion of featherboards, Kreg's optional accessories and the t-square is fitted for a micro-adjuster. Just about anything you can use on your standard t-track can be used on this fence. Included self adhesive tapes for both the fence and the t-square are heavy duty and should last a lifetime. the square come with a magnified curser which I thought to be most excellent. and measuring component of the square can be adjusted as needed. Its not is a fixed position, but held in place with a threaded plastic bolt. 
At 200 bucks retail, the thing is NOT cheap by any stretch of the imagination!!!! However, considering the quality components, well thought out design and the ability to adapt the fence to just about any standard sized tabletop I'd consider it a worthy investment. So for now, the proof will be in the pudding as they say. We'll do the 'tweaking' mentioned earlier and after a couple months use, I'll try to remember to get back to this thread and give ya'll a follow up...


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

TwoSkies57 said:


> One of the first things you notice about the fence is that the dust collection port is offset of the router opening by a good 3-4 inches. Only time and usage will determine if this is a good idea or not. For those members using this fence, I'd be curious to hear there thoughts as to just how effective it is.


I was so surprised by the offset I called Kreg to find out if somehow I had a defective unit. I was told no and that the offset creates a better draw on waste coming off the cutter. I just replace my ancient Rockler unit with an all Kreg unit (see pics in the thread where everyone posts pictures of their tables). I've only done a couple of projects with the new table but I found the dust collection to be, at least very similar to the dust collection of my Rockler with a centered dust port. 

Your project sounds interesting, you should post some pics. I think most everyone is interested in hyrids. 

Good luck.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the comeback Berry... My thoughts were, they would not have done it, were it not at least 'as' effective....I am indeed anxious to see how well it works...


----------

